# I want to buy!



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey all:
I would like to buy a set of 18" factory option wheels with or without tires for my GTO.
Thanks.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Found it, thanks.


----------

